# Hello All from the bottom right of the Enchanted Mitten!



## AustinGreyson (May 28, 2020)

Hello! My name is Austin. I am far enough over 40 to know better but still mess up. I am medically retired after 30 years in the food industry and restaurant consulting. That said, when it comes to 'que I am still a novice. Speed Test Solitaire essay writer  I have a COS and a 40" MES running off a PID. After a lot of lurking and gleaning knowledge, I decided it was time to join so if nothing else I can say thank you to you all!


----------



## smokerjim (May 28, 2020)

Welcome to smf Austin, great bunch of people here so jump right in


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2020)

Welcome aboard Austin

Chris


----------



## Humo18 (May 28, 2020)

Welcome aboard Austin!  Happy smoking!


----------



## Blues1 (May 28, 2020)

Welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 28, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info just for the reading and asking for.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2020)

AustinGreyson said:


> Hello! My name is Austin. I am far enough over 40 to know better but still mess up. I am medically retired after 30 years in the food industry and restaurant consulting. That said, when it comes to 'que I am still a novice. I have a COS and a 40" MES running off a PID. After a lot of lurking and gleaning knowledge, I decided it was time to join so if nothing else I can say thank you to you all!




*Welcome Austin!!*
Glad to hear you got an MES 40. If you haven't checked out my "Step by Step" Index yet, just look below any of my posts & click on my Index.

*Also:* On another matter, you might want to make a change on your profile. It says you are 28 years old, and above you said you "retired after 30 years in the food industry".

Bear


----------



## kruizer (May 28, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 28, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## fivetricks (May 28, 2020)

Welcome from Flint! Currently writing this message from Pontiac @ work :-)


----------



## R Blum (May 28, 2020)

Welcome from the Tip of the Thumb.


----------



## JC in GB (May 28, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## Clark25 (Dec 14, 2021)

we must always always not select this fatal error that create a colossal mess to the secret writing but if you're still confused then you'll be ready to go and choose the upper area of learning here thesis


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 14, 2021)

.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 14, 2021)

Whoops. Just noticed this was quite an old thread.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 14, 2021)

Yep and didn't stay long....


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 14, 2021)

Yeah, someone dug it up to impart some profound words of wisdom!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2021)

This Thread is a Total Waste.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 14, 2021)

What's an enchanted mitten?


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 14, 2021)

Howdy from Central Missouri and welcome to SMF.  Glad you decided to join us!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 14, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> What's an enchanted mitten?


I think clark25 nailed it


----------

